# President Signs Executive Order Abolishing Critical Race Theory



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

*Critical Race Theory* has been weeding its way into United States Institutions and the "theory" simply states that the law and legal institutions are inherently racist and that race itself, instead of being biologically grounded and natural, is a socially constructed concept that is *used by white people to further their economic and political interests* at the *expense of people of color*. Critical Race Theory is *inheritly racist as it prefers colored people over white people*. The entire theory goes against the notion that *every man is created equally*, which is one of the basis in the creation of this country. Any theory or laws created from it that prefer one group over another due to their skin color is racist, no matter what the color of that persons skin might happen to be.

So it thrills me to inform you Tempers that President Donal Trump has issued a full Executive Order abolishing critical race theory from the federal government, the military, and all federal contractors (that means anyone that does business with the Government!!!).



> The president has effectively declared war on critical race theory—and extended the battlefield to all of our major institutions.
> 
> To begin, the president explains that our nation was founded on the ideal that “all men are created equal” and denounces critical race theory’s “pernicious and false belief that America is an irredeemably racist and sexist country.”
> 
> ...



Read More (learn stuff): 

*Breaking: Good News! President Trump Bans Hateful and Divisive Critical Race Theory from Federal Agencies*
https://www.bizpacreview.com/2020/0...ederal-agencies-after-disturbing-probe-967270

*President Trump’s Ban on Critical Race Theory, Explained*
https://fee.org/articles/president-trump-s-ban-on-critical-race-theory-explained/

*Trump signs executive order barring critical-race theory training by federal contractors*
https://www.enmnews.com/2020/09/23/...-race-theory-training-by-federal-contractors/

What do you think about Critical Race Theory? Do you believe that racism is based on your ethnicity, skin color, origins or do you think it's institutional and that you can't be racist against white people? If you picked the right definition, that it's based on your ethnicity, skin color, origins then what you do think about Trump's Executive Order? Do you think Critical Race Theory has any place to flourish in the 2020's!?!


----------



## x65943 (Sep 23, 2020)

You have set up a false dichotomy - the world is not 1 or 0


----------



## medic3000 (Sep 23, 2020)

good news


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

Even if the theory is complete nonsense, I think it's pretty fucked up for a leader to abolish any way of thought.  I mean I think the KKK is godawful with the rhetoric they have, but I also think that as long as they aren't hurting anyone, that they have every right to still pursue their way of thinking.


----------



## medic3000 (Sep 23, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Even if the theory is complete nonsense, I think it's pretty fucked up for a leader to abolish any way of thought.  I mean I think the KKK is godawful with the rhetoric they have, but I also think that as long as they aren't hurting anyone, that they have every right to still pursue their way of thinking.


not abolishing the way of thought, just the idea of it being implemented into government/law. you can still think/.believe whatever you want, but laws wont be made based on the concepts


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> *Critical Race Theory* has been weeding its way into United States Institutions and the "theory" simply states that the law and legal institutions are inherently racist and that race itself, instead of being biologically grounded and natural, is a socially constructed concept that is *used by white people to further their economic and political interests* at the *expense of people of color*. Critical Race Theory is *inheritly racist as it prefers colored people over white people*. The entire theory goes against the notion that *every man is created equally*, which is one of the basis in the creation of this country. Any theory or laws created from it that prefer one group over another due to their skin color is racist, no matter what the color of that persons skin might happen to be.
> 
> So it thrills me to inform you Tempers that President Donal Trump has issued a full Executive Order abolishing critical race theory from the federal government, the military, and all federal contractors (that means anyone that does business with the Government!!!).
> 
> ...


sorry to say, but that executive order does violate the constitution. Do I really have to say which one?
Also second off, I don't think the president holds the capability to abolish a line of thought. That is plain stupid, and not a power the president has.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

medic3000 said:


> not abolishing the way of thought, just the idea of it being implemented into government/law. you can still think/.believe whatever you want, but laws wont be made based on the concepts



I guess, you read a headline that said they abolish a theory, it sure sounds like they're trying to silence a way of thinking. I mean this is just a stones throw away from abolishing the theory of climate change from being taught at schools or the theory of evolution.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

medic3000 said:


> not abolishing the way of thought, just the idea of it being implemented into government/law. you can still think/believe whatever you want, but laws wont be made based on the concepts


Problem, the united states is racist and a slew of other issues. Do I really need to point to the supreme court, and transgender rights? Or how about the fact that people of color, or concentrated areas of color consistently get less funding than other parts of a city or town? And when I speak funding, I mean schools and other management. Do I really need to speak about gay rights? and how it used to be that gay men or homosexual relationships could get you to loose your job. And even still, being transgender in the military is a problem for some reason. Which is sexist.
To be honest, this sounds a lot like Nazi Germany.
Most people go straight to thinking jews. Which is correct. However the first concentration camp contained individuals who had differing political thought from Hitler aka political prisoners, the camp known as Dachau


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Which btw, Trump in bolton's book, pretty much said concentration camps are fine. So...
I don't think I have to really explain.
Now expecting a couple morons to come in any second and say "United States is capitalist, it's not communist so it can't happen here"
Which
1.communism is not fascism.Don't conflate the two. You can have a capitalistic society and be fascist at the same time, and communist and fascist at the same time.
2. Nazi Germany wasn't communist, they were fascist. Hitler's party was communist party, but he didn't support communism. It's the equivalent of saying North Korea is a democracy because it has democratic in the name.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

@monkeyman4412 - Also look at the National Anthem. It itself is going against itself. 
Land of the Free.....

Well then, Land of the Free, huh? Well, during the Time when it was Composed, later having Words added to it, then when it was adopted as the National Anthem, Blacks, Asians (no matter what specific Race), Native Americans, Mexicans, Irish, and I think Italians, were being screwed over because of their Skin Color, and/or their Religious Views.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> @monkeyman4412 - Also look at the National Anthem. It itself is going against itself.
> Land of the Free.....
> 
> Well then, Land of the Free, huh? Well, during the Time when it was Composed, later having Words added to it, then when it was adopted as the National Anthem, Blacks, Asians (no matter what specific Race), Native Americans, Mexicans, Irish, and I think Italians, were being screwed over because of their Skin Color, and/or their Religious Views.


Trail of Tears anyone?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Trail of Tears anyone?


Not to mention, in the late 1800s, People were being PAID, to Kill Native Americans!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Not to mention, in the late 1800s, People were being PAID, to Kill Native Americans!!!!!!!!!!!


Really? Not that I doubt you, first time I heard this though, any source you could provide? or name of the event


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Really? Not that I doubt you, first time I heard this though


I know. Found that out last Year. Forgot where. But yeah, Native Americans have been screwed over left and right ever since Whites first started showing up.

OK, exactly what does this Abolishing do? What is the outcome of Trump doing this mean? What will happen?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I know. Found that out last Year. Forgot where. But yeah, Native Americans have been screwed over left and right ever since Whites first started showing up.
> 
> OK, exactly what does this Abolishing do? What is the outcome of Trump doing this mean? What will happen?


effectively nothing... hopefully. See I would originally say nothing since the supreme court would likely overrule it. But at the same time... well, we have the senate being the senate. and wanting to put another republican there... which would be 6 to 3. 6 republicans, 3 democrats. And well since trump get's to make the pick... yeah kinda worried. Though technically the president doesn't have the power to do that.

Since that's not a power the president has/ not a power in the executive branch. pretty sure that's legislative


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> effectively nothing... hopefully. See I would originally say nothing since the supreme court would likely overrule it. But at the same time... well, we have the senate being the senate. and wanting to put another republican there... which would be 6 to 3. 6 republicans, 3 democrats. And well since trump get's to make the pick... yeah kinda worried. Though technically the president doesn't have the power to do that.
> 
> Since that's not a power the president has/ a power in the executive branch pretty sure that's legislative


I swear, that damn Idiot thinks that just because he is President, he can do whatever he wants, end of story. 
Hell, he wants to get rid of Social Security and Medi-Care basically. I guess he wants lots of Homeless Elderly and Disabled, huh? Fucking asshole!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I swear, that damn Idiot thinks that just because he is President, he can do whatever he wants, end of story.
> Hell, he wants to get rid of Social Security and Medi-Care basically. I guess he wants lots of Homeless Elderly and Disabled, huh? Fucking asshole!


I don't think he believes he does. But he can get his followers to believe it. Spout a lie long enough and it will eventually become a truth. Or something like that.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> I don't think he believes he does. But he can get his followers to believe it. Spout a lie long enough and it will eventually become a truth. Or something like that.


Also love how he started that "Fake News" bullshit. Uh......if it is Fake, and Lies.......why is his Legal Team not doing anything? Why are there no Slander or Defamation of Character Lawsuits???????? They went after that one late night Talk Show Host for mentioning his Finances in Europe had Russians involved with it. So..........the hell they waiting on???????


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Also love how he started that "Fake News" bullshit. Uh......if it is Fake, and Lies.......why is his Legal Team not doing anything? Why are there no Slander or Defamation of Character Lawsuits???????? They went after that one late night Talk Show Host for mentioning his Finances in Europe had Russians involved with it. So..........the hell they waiting on???????


I also enjoy the fact he claims "it's a hoax" but then react to said hoax. Which is it? is it fake? or is it real?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It's like saying the tree falling is a hoax, but we need to get CAT machines to fix the hoax.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> I also enjoy the fact he claims "it's a hoax" but then react to said hoax. Which is it? is it fake? or is it real?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It's like saying the tree falling is a hoax, but we need to get CAT machines to fix the hoax.


I just can not wait till he is out of Office. But you know, if the Votes are against him, he is going to cry and moan like a little bitch saying the Numbers are wrong, he wants a Re-Count (Florida. LOL). 
But Biden is not any better. A few of the ones he wants to put in Office would try their best to get rid of the 2nd Amendment. The People have the Right to be able to Defend themselves AND help Defend this Country from Enemies, Foreign and Domestic!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I just can not wait till he is out of Office. But you know, if the Votes are against him, he is going to cry and moan like a little bitch saying the Numbers are wrong, he wants a Re-Count (Florida. LOL).
> But Biden is not any better. A few of the ones he wants to put in Office would try their best to get rid of the 2nd Amendment. The People have the Right to be able to Defend themselves AND help Defend this Country from Enemies, Foreign and Domestic!


Well unfortunately, he has everything setup to bitch and wine and try to attempt a coup. reasons why
1. His constant lies about mail in ballots
2. His interference with said mail in ballots, getting them delayed can help support his argument.
3.Bill Bar can help pull strings, such as arresting people. Not far off, already have a fun test run there with BLM and the secret police essentially.
4. Russia. I mean it's telling that the president told agencies to no longer focus on Russian activity, and only focus on China. And there was no attempt to prevent Russian interference this year.
5. Having control over agencies, I mean recently the cdc tried updating their page to suggest that it can spread further than 6ft. Hour's later it was retracted, and it's suggested that the President forced that.
6. Any person who publican disagrees with him without anonymity will get fired. So only the most corrupt remain.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

@monkeyman4412 - Also, as far as I can tell, everywhere I looked, his Wife should NOT have Qualified for that damn EB1 Visa. So just what was the deciding factor for her being "Qualified" for it?????????


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> @monkeyman4412 - Also, as far as I can tell, everywhere I looked, his Wife should NOT have Qualified for that damn EB1 Visa. So just what was the deciding factor for her being "Qualified" for it?????????


Well, she shouldn't, but I guess it gets a free pass because she's the president's wife. Though that's a thing I'm less worried/concerned about.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Well, she shouldn't, but I guess it gets a free pass because she's the president's wife. Though that's a thing I'm less worried/concerned about.


Hell, that is just 1 of MANY things about him that should be looked into. Am seriously tired of his shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks you two for helping me add to my ignore list! You two are spouting non-sense from CNN who admits they lie. Maybe try getting your heads of the sand and think for yourselves. You posted so much bullshit I'm not going to waste my own time trying to sort through it all. But I will point out where I laughed "he's trying to get rid of social security and medicare too!"

You're voting for Biden who is senile and will not last as President, this is done by design. I can't believe anyone with a brain would think Kamala Harris would make a good President but that is what we'll get if Biden is elected, or should I say Nancy Pelosi.

BLM = bullshit stirred up by Dems to keep Trump from getting relected. Around 13 black man were killed by police last year, and most of them were committing crimes. There is instances where the policeman used excessive force so why not, I don't know, blame the idiot policeman and throw his ass in jail? Nah let's blame Trump for that, he probably knew that cop personally. It's just an example of the idiotic logic going on here. Trump was never accused of being racist until he was President. He won an award from Jesse Jackson for hiring a high amount of black people. He was loved by the black community mostly overall until he ran Republican and CNN put the idea in people's heads he's a racist, so it must be true! If Trump was a Democrat now Liberals would love him he wouldn't even have to do anything different. He's been a Democrat 3 times in the past.

If Trump wins again your Liberal tears will be delicious. However, there absolutely will be mail in voting fraud (even certain Dems have admitted) so Biden may win because of this. This election is not about how great Biden is everyone knows he's terrible even Liberals. It's Trump vs I hate Trump. Many people will vote for a dead corpse over Trump and that corpse is Biden.

If you really think he has the mental capacity to run this country you are even more delusional than I thought. Hopefully you at least have enough sense to know Dems want him in there so Trump's not in there so they can make the decisions.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Thanks you two for helping me add to my ignore list! You two are spouting non-sense from CNN who admits they lie. Maybe try getting your heads of the sand and think for yourselves. You posted so much bullshit I'm not going to waste my own time trying to sort through it all. But I will point out where I laughed "he's trying to get rid of social security and medicare too!"
> 
> You're voting for Biden who is senile and will not last as President, this is done by design. I can't believe anyone with a brain would think Kamala Harris would make a good President but that is what we'll get if Biden is elected, or should I say Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> BLM = bullshit stirred up by Dems to keep Trump from getting relected. Around 13 black man were killed by police last year, and most of them were committing crimes. There is instances where the policeman used excessive force so why not, I don't know, blame the idiot policeman and throw his ass in jail? Nah let's blame Trump for that, he probably knew that cop personally. It's just an example of the idiotic logic going on here. Trump was never accused of being racist until he was President. He won an award from Jesse Jackson for hiring a high amount of black people. He was loved by the black community mostly overall until he ran Republican and CNN put the idea in people's heads he's a racist, so it must be true! If Trump was a Democrat now Liberals would love him he wouldn't even have to do anything different.


Lmao, I don't support Biden or Trump. but okay buddy, somebody was watching too much fox news.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Exactly. I don't support Trump or Biden either. I didn't even support Hillary. But yeah, keep supporting your Idiot-in-Chief.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

It's also pretty damn sad that a person just comes in. just to announce they are blocking people but then also spout their views. Like... what does that add to the conversation? What's the point of it? to announce that you got angry?


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 23, 2020)

Anytime people categorize ANYONE because of color, that's racist. Even if it's positive, if you say something like "I love black people" that's still racism.  There will be no equality until we are all equal in our own eyes. Equality isn't a political issue. Or a religious one. Everyone thinks they are at least just a little bit better than the rest. They are not. Starts at birth around here. My baby is so smart.  My baby is so beautiful.  Lady that thing is ugly and stupid.  People say this class/race can't be racist.  They are. Everyone knows they are lying. They do it for their ego and their brothers.  Until we see that we are all brothers it won't end.  We are all in this Earth together.  And the damn thing is breaking down. But we *still can't even agree there is a problem*. How can you guys politicize masks? Argue about feeding people in a country that throws away more food then our hungry need? Elect officials who divide and concuer our own people? Our own freedom? As if WE are the enemy.  As if there isn't enough resources to go around?

WTF IS THIS? LORD OF THE FLIES?

All these movements are a joke. Protesting is good.  People, rioting is not protesting.  Defund the police? WTF? Who's gonna help you when some protester steals your TV and rapes your Mom? Your thug,prepper friends don't care stupid. All these fucking acronyms for people who can barely read. YOLO BLM ACAB GOP DNC all names for morons and their agendas,

Those 1% people with MOUNTAINS of cash. Complain about spending 2 Billion on Schools to benefit all of us but are A-OK spending twice the cash on cruises, golf trips, ego parties, mansions, jets, underage hookers, a big pile of blow and lawyers to cover it up. And that's just the current administration!  Racism is just the tip of the iceberg.  We turn on our own for any reason. Money, class, power,religion, arrogance  sport, opportunity . Whatever it takes to motivate a handful of morons.  *Both sides are shit.  Both sides are unrealistic.  Both sides are corrupt.*  Anyone claiming that they are the ones with the soul, open your eyes.  You soul is crying and covered in shit. Stop being so stupid to think any of us are different. *You are all animals. Not special.* Until we all see that this shit will never stop.  If we were all purple we would war over who's junk is the biggest.  Who cares. You snowflake, participation medal wearing, anti-real life, crybaby, cancel couture you tube dependent morons sure seem to care just as much as the money hungry greed machine fascist Nazi crew. All hypocrites. Everyone thinks they have it so bad. . People have it bad all over.* You don't deserve respect. You're NOT SPECIAL! Your Grand Ma may have been victim to all sorts of atrocities.  You deserve nothing*. Racist white people deserve whats coming to them.  Racist Black people deserve what's coming to them. All the other racists in all colors too.  Equality should hit us all. Equal to the hate you put out. Because *THAT"S FUCKING EQUAL. And* _*you all deserve it in some capacity or another. All of you. 

If you can't look at your enemy and see that they are just like you than you might just have your eyes shut and your head lodged in your ass. Tell-tale sign of a prejudice racist turd. Have some empathy.*_

All these people complaining about our country. Living  in America and you're crying? You are better off than most of the world. My town is DIVERSE and they all worked hard to be here.  More than most natural born Americans.  You should consider yourself lucky your ancestors managed to get here before you had to actually work to achieve it.. Stop complaining.

Remember, China is the most populous, and women out number men world wide. In China chances are you would be dirt poor. And if you are a woman in China, less than human.

Next time you think you have it bad remember you could be a _poor oppressed woman in China_.  *Most people are!*

*NOW GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN AND BIRTH ME A SON!****

***If you are a poor oppressed Chinese woman I meant no harm and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 23, 2020)

racism < comes from ego  we have all these problems because of ego 
we are not humans we are souls having a human experience on this earth ,when the time comes to go back to the source 
you can choose to do it all over again  in the hope you learned something from your previous human experience
it all about love or 369


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 23, 2020)

scroeffie1984 said:


> racism < comes from ego  we have all these problems because of ego
> we are not humans we are souls having a human experience on this earth ,when the time comes to go back to the source
> you can choose to do it all over again  in the hope you learned something from your previous human experience
> it all about love or 369



 Live for today or your future is doomed. Come on son. What's this? A rental existence?  Fuck it up all you want,it's not yours? You're gonna take back to Enterprise anyway? SELFISH and LAZY! It's not a fucking car!  Do something for your self or your fellow man and stop living for a prize you don't truly deserve. Make a heaven for all of us.


----------



## notimp (Sep 23, 2020)

Good. But almost certainly the absolute wrong thing to try to do with any politcal edict.

You must be stupid to try to stop ideas from spreading that way. 

Better (less PR-y) discussion on the issue:


Conservative intellectual position on this is right around the same. Referencing probably some Douglas Murray interview I watched.


edit: Does anyone know if this extends to cases, where asian minorities would get an unproportionate amount of lets say 'education spots' as we discussed in the 'can racial discrimination be 'needed' on account of the state in some cases?' thread?

Does anyone actually know?

No?


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

A lot of people seem to forget that 200 some years ago that greedy black people were selling other black people to be slaves and that there was a global slave network. The USA wasn't the only country to have slaves and we got rid of that nonsense when the Republican party decided to do away with it. If you want to label some country racist due to past history then you're going to need to include a lot more countries than just the USA in your attacks and then don't forget about the black African slave dealers selling citizens from their own country. The Republicans in the USA fought a war against the Democrats to end slavery. Hundreds of thousands of white people died to make everyone man, women and child in the USA free regardless of skin color. Then after the war Democrats fought giving black people equal rights and equal treatment and they fought against colored people right up until the 1970's. Now we see the racist Democrats continuing their racist ways by wanting to reintroduce racism into Government institutions. The Democrats are a party of old racism. Since everyone is all on about cancelling old racist things that we should probably cancel the Democrats, because there was no party switch. A few Democrats converting to Republicans and shedding their old world views and picking up beliefs that Republicans have doesn't mean the millions of Democrats and hundreds of millions of Republicans switched places. The Democrats are racist. If you view yourself as not racist, yet support things like Critical Race Theory you're simply a racist hypocrite.



mikefor20 said:


> Anytime people categorize ANYONE because of color, that's racist.



I hold this view too. If you're basing decisions on someones race you're being racist, regardless if the choice you're making is harmful or not. If you're judging or treating people differently because they are black, white, yellow, orange, brown, etc ... you're being racist. There's no if's, and's or butt's about it.



mikefor20 said:


> All these movements are a joke. Protesting is good.  People, rioting is not protesting.  Defund the police? WTF? Who's gonna help you when some protester steals your TV and rapes your Mom? Your thug,prepper friends don't care stupid. All these fucking acronyms for people who can barely read. YOLO BLM ACAB GOP DNC all names for morons and their agendas,



There is a stark difference between protesting and rioting. I'm not sure why the Left has such a big problem admitting so.



mikefor20 said:


> Those 1% people with MOUNTAINS of cash. Complain about spending 2 Billion on Schools to benefit all of us but are A-OK spending twice the cash on cruises, golf trips, ego parties, mansions, jets, underage hookers, a big pile of blow and lawyers to cover it up. And that's just the current administration!  Racism is just the tip of the iceberg.  We turn on our own for any reason. Money, class, power,religion, arrogance  sport, opportunity . Whatever it takes to motivate a handful of morons.



You may be envious that other people have more money than you, but it's their money and you don't get to spend other peoples money. If you want more money go out and earn it.



mikefor20 said:


> All these people complaining about our country. Living  in America and you're crying? You are better off than most of the world. My town is DIVERSE and they all worked hard to be here.  More than most natural born Americans.  You should consider yourself lucky your ancestors managed to get here before you had to actually work to achieve it.. Stop complaining.



They are complaining, yet have running water, video games, computers, cell phones, nice shoes, food is readily available to purchase, gas isn't scarce, they have clothing, shelter, medical insurance, but somehow they are "poor"? It's more like they mismanage their money or spend it on things they don't need while neglecting their children. Even the poorest person in the USA has it much better than poor people do in some other 3rd world countries. Most homeless people are drug addicts and drug addiction is a disease you choose to have and can cure at any time you simply choose to cure it. If you're an able bodied person there's no excuse that justifies being poor. Clean yourself up, get educated any way you can and go out and make something of your life. No one is going to feel sorry for you if you just sit around and make excuses on why you can't do these things.



MikaDubbz said:


> Even if the theory is complete nonsense, I think it's pretty fucked up for a leader to abolish any way of thought.  I mean I think the KKK is godawful with the rhetoric they have, but I also think that as long as they aren't hurting anyone, that they have every right to still pursue their way of thinking.



Thought control is part of the Left's tactics. No one is saying you can't think that white people are evil, it's just being removed from institutions in the USA because the theory is racist against white people.



monkeyman4412 said:


> sorry to say, but that executive order does violate the constitution. Do I really have to say which one?
> Also second off, I don't think the president holds the capability to abolish a line of thought. That is plain stupid, and not a power the president has.



The Critical Race Theory teaches you to hate a group of people due to the color of their skin. The Constitution doesn't guarantee you can be racist against a group of people. There's nothing stopping you from believing that all white people are bad and racist, but you seem to look white in your profile picture, so where does that leave you? Trump is simply removing racism from the Government. That's a good thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

don't bother responding to the OP. I just read what he said, and it has no substance to it. He's intentionally cherry picking arguments along with well, being factually wrong.
Take example for my quote for regarding cherry picking.
"sorry to say, but that executive order does violate the constitution. Do I really have to say which one?
Also second off, I don't think the president holds the capability to abolish a line of thought. That is plain stupid, and not a power the president has."
If you go to the first page,(which is where my quote comes from)
I also discuss that yes the united states is racist and sexist, giving out examples, they are only one comment apart. But since they don't fit his views on the world. they remain ignored. My point being, just let the thread die. He's clearly out to push an agenda without any substance to the argument.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> don't bother responding to the OP. I just read what he said, and it has no substance to it. He's intentionally cherry picking arguments along with well, being factually wrong.
> Take example for my quote for regarding cherry picking.
> "sorry to say, but that executive order does violate the constitution. Do I really have to say which one?
> Also second off, I don't think the president holds the capability to abolish a line of thought. That is plain stupid, and not a power the president has."
> ...



No one is stopping you from thinking that white people are evil and bad. Go ahead and hate your own skin color. It's foolish, but we live in a free country so you can hate yourself and others all you want.


----------



## Viri (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> What will happen?


Fuck all.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Because of the BLM "cause" who's going to want to be a policeman anymore or in the future? They were already hated, now they are probably the most despised profession in the entire country. You might think it's "cool" to not want policemen, but when someone comes up and mugs you/assaults you or a female in your family such as your daughter/wife/sister heck rapes them robs your house, any crime you can think of and there's no consequence, good luck with that. Not to mention Liberals don't believe in guns even to protect themselves, so you're on your own. Seattle is defunding their police department decent people should run as far as they can and never look back, let the rest that asked for no police have it and see how they like it. It would be chaos.

This is what you're supporting in the Democratic party because that  is what they support, no way around it. I don't care how much you support abortion or want hand outs or want rights for blacks and gays, this is part of the agenda to defund the police everywhere. Top 10 cities with the most crime in U.S. are all run by Democrats. Use common sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Hating my own skin tone is not a belief I have. I hate those who view skin tone as important, those that believe that for whatever reason, that their skin tone, or their nationality, or religion makes them righteous or superior to other homo-sapiens.  Unfortunately, the white race has a historical issue of that. And while it has lessened, it still exists to a fairly large degree. And due to history as well, this also applies  to gender roles and sexuality. I think it speaks more on you that you think that people discussing these things are a problem. Because as I guess you believe the world is fair, and doesn't have wrongs such as that.
Tell me then.
Why does the word illegal have negative connotations to Mexicans?
When it is often said within the right it's not referring to illegal canadians, it's not referring to illegal asians or Europeans. It strictly refers to people beyond the south border. With a stereotype that they are uncivil.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Thought control is part of the Left's tactics. No one is saying you can't think that white people are evil, it's just being removed from institutions in the USA because the theory is racist against white people.



Yet the KKK haven't been abolished.  I don't like the double standard at all.  Either let it all be, or abolish all of it.  Though the latter is far more concerning, at least there would be consistency, and the hypocrisy wouldn't be so blatant.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Hating my own skin tone is not a belief I have. I hate those who view skin tone as important, those that believe that for whatever reason, that their skin tone, or their nationality, or religion makes them righteous or superior to other homo-sapiens.  Unfortunately, the white race has a historical issue of that. And while it has lessened, it still exists to a fairly large degree. And due to history as well, this also applies  to gender roles and sexuality. I think it speaks more on you that you think that people discussing these things are a problem. Because as I guess you believe the world is fair, and doesn't have wrongs such as that.
> Tell me then.
> Why does the word illegal have negative connotations to Mexicans?
> When it is often said within the right it's not referring to illegal canadians, it's not referring to illegal asians or Europeans. It strictly refers to people beyond the south border. With a stereotype that they are uncivil.



Conservatives don't share negative views about Mexicans. Most Mexicans and/or Latinos are very hard working and have great family values. Their food is pretty damned good too. Conservatives share negative views on anyone that would illegally sneak into our country and then either commit more crimes or sit on their ass and collect benefits. I'm not sure why the Left have such a problem differentiating between honest hard working citizens and criminal scum.

The world isn't fair. It never was and never will be. It seems though for you at least, it's okay to generalize and stereotype about white people. I've never owned a slave nor have any of my immediate relatives. I can't say if before both sides of my family migrated from over seas if their ancestors owned slaves, but that's centuries ago and long gone history. I'd be more concerned about what people are doing now as there's nothing you can do to change the past. 

I know there's still racist people out there. It's apparent when you read about race issues and how the Democrats deal with them. They are very racist people. There's also racist Conservatives, but you know what, some of the racist people may be brown, black, yellow or white. You can be racist against white people and the executive order Trump passed deals with that. The thing is we fought a war to rid our country of racism and then even after we won the Democrats fought tooth and nail to keep colored people in the back of the bus. Nothing has changed regarding the way they handle race since the 1970's, they've just swapped one skin color for another. Honestly, most people on the Left think of colored people as less able bodied then white people. Look at how they claim colored people couldn't possibly figure out how to get an ID and register to vote legally. Critical Race Theory teaches that white people are bad people and that's just not the case. There's good and bad people all around us and your skin color doesn't automatically make you a bad person. 



MikaDubbz said:


> Yet the KKK haven't been abolished.  I don't like the double standard at all.  Either let it all be, or abolish all of it.  Though the latter is far more concerning, at least there would be consistency, and the hypocrisy wouldn't be so blatant.



The Democrats started to KKK as a way to intimidate Republicans and black people from voting. They harassed, attacked in some cases lynched black people and anyone who supported them. They are the epitome of racism, but hate isn't something you can legislate and outlaw. Every single person hates something and when you start to legislate feelings you're always going to have groups of people that just don't feel the way others do. So it's really pointless to say it's okay to hate white people, but then not hate colored people. That's the same thinking from 200 years ago. 

I don't believe the KKK should be able to go out and do anything criminal and we should encourage and educate others onto who they are, who created them and why it's a bad idea to join them. I don't believe in making more laws every time there's an issue someone doesn't agree with. If the KKK tried to teach their own "race theory" in government institutions I'd support the prevention or removal of their bullshit too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ForgotWhoIam said:


> Because of the BLM "cause" who's going to want to be a policeman anymore or in the future? They were already hated, now they are probably the most despised profession in the entire country. You might think it's "cool" to not want policemen, but when someone comes up and mugs you/assaults you or a female in your family such as your daughter/wife/sister heck rapes them robs your house, any crime you can think of and there's no consequence, good luck with that. Not to mention Liberals don't believe in guns even to protect themselves, so you're on your own. Seattle is defunding their police department decent people should run as far as they can and never look back, let the rest that asked for no police have it and see how they like it. It would be chaos.
> 
> This is what you're supporting in the Democratic party because that  is what they support, no way around it. I don't care how much you support abortion or want hand outs or want rights for blacks and gays, this is part of the agenda to defund the police everywhere. Top 10 cities with the most crime in U.S. are all run by Democrats. Use common sense.



Most of these coddled kids would literally shit themselves in they had to stand up and deal with half the shit cops deal with on a daily basis. I'm not sure who they think is going to come rescue them when their lives are in danger if they defund the people who do that job. Though, you're correct. Most of the hell hole cities with major crime, riots and looting are all controlled by Democrats and it's their Liberal policies over the past 20-30 years that have drove them into the ground. California was once known as the Liberal experiment and we all see how their cities have turned into cesspools of crime, disease and perversion. I wouldn't want to live in those sort of places. The experiment failed, but people simply ignore the results. It's sad that the people who can escape and do so then move to places and then keep voting for the same type of assholes who created the mess in the places they left. I wonder what the result of that'll be?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

hoo boy


----------



## xaxa (Sep 23, 2020)

Look at the join date of this account (Sep 10, 2020), and look at their post history which out of 41 messages, only 1 is non-political.

I have no reason to believe this is a genuine person looking for conversation but rather a political tool of some sort looking to stir up controversy.  I make no claims as to what entity this person would potentially be working for or whether or not I side with what has been said by anyone in this thread, but this is not the kind of user that belongs here.

Typical that we would get bots and trolls around election season.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2020)

Did he abolish a line of thought or just say that federal funding can't be spent on it? Fairly toothless really (the next guy could undo it really) but the sentiment is appreciated.

As for the matter at hand. I have read about it in various guises over the years (it seems to be one of the originators of the "power + prejudice = racism" which you might have then heard phrased as "black people can't be racist". Complete and utter nonsense if you ask me. Can local or institutional power be aggravating factors in things? Absolutely but they are not the sole ones.

That is my usual video of choice as it mirrors my thoughts there.

As far as the US being a racist country. Not seeing it in decades at this point. It has a problem with poverty which in may disproportionately affect those of varying melanin levels (give or take oriental types) but that is a different matter. Or if you prefer if you got in a magic ship, found every KKK member and those that thought like one, executed them on the spot then a) the funeral industry would likely get a few thousand extra bodies but likely less than this virus lark has seen and b) would not have solved the issue.

The idea of dragging people out to tell them that despite what they thought they are actually racist just sits so badly with me that it is hard to understate.

On the political parties front then vis a vis slavery, jim crow and whatever else it has been so long that it is more or less pointless. Or if you prefer would those of the era recognise today's takes (even their own) as good? If so you don't really get to look that far back and line it up with today's efforts, and that works in both directions (the same thing that allows you to note that you were not alive to own any and thus carry no blame/guilt also cuts the other way). If you are interested in the history (getting right into the weeds at times, though never anything other than eye opening if you have only suffered the surface level teaching and sanitised nonsense) then I reckon Thomas Sowell does an absolutely fantastic line in it if you have a few hours spare (I can listen to him at double speed but have spent a while doing most things at such a speed, he is clear enough though).


I knew quite a bit of it already (moral philosophy of the time is something I have a passing interest in, or at least crops up in things I do but we will skip the photos of my book collection right now) but was still eye opening in so many ways. Did not feel like a long time listening to it at all. Can only imagine what it would be like if you had only turned up to history lessons in school and passed the exams. Would have liked to have heard more about China's takes on the matter, and the New Zealand stuff skimmed over is fascinating if you ever go looking at depth in it, but OK.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

But yeah, Military.com Posted about it as well. Basically a Ban on Diversity Training for the DoD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://www.military.com/daily-news...rrrcaeY9UYaTJPynMYZrO_3IYY#Echobox=1600886667


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

No defense seen in this thread for Democrats wanting to defund the police in this thread. You're voting for that there's no way around it. You probably don't care but it would turn this country into a complete cesspool.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



monkeyman4412 said:


> Lmao, I don't support Biden or Trump. but okay buddy, somebody was watching too much fox news.



Well unless you're voting independent this means you're not voting. Last I checked there's really only two choices each election that can actual win the race. You've spewed so much irrational hate for Trump that I assumed you were a Biden supporter. But it just backs up my claim that no one really loves Biden, they just hate Trump and Biden is just there. If he wins he won't be running the country anyway. He sometimes can barely make a complete sentence.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> No defense seen in this thread for Democrats wanting to defund the police in this thread. You're voting for that there's no way around it. You probably don't care but it would turn this country into a complete cesspool.


I disagree with Defunding the Police.......but seriously - The Police, depending on the Area or Department, are Issued a Baton, a Stun-Gun/Taser, and a Service Weapon (Pistol and/or Shotgun). Yet what do they always go for????? Yes, their Service Weapon. No Non-Leathal Force used, always Deadly Force. So then why the hell are they Issued a Taser and Baton??????????


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I disagree with Defunding the Police.......but seriously - The Police, depending on the Area or Department, are Issued a Baton, a Stun-Gun/Taser, and a Service Weapon (Pistol and/or Shotgun). Yet what do they always go for????? Yes, their Service Weapon. No Non-Leathal Force used, always Deadly Force. So then why the hell are they Issued a Taser and Baton??????????



No argument, there are some idiot cops and they should be punished to the full extent of the law if they use excessive force. It doesn't mean though that it's Trump fault or that all cops are racist or that we should defund the police. But yet this narrative definitely exists. It should make any rational American question the logic behind those that are trying to make this happen.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> No argument, there are some idiot cops and they should be punished to the full extent of the law if they use excessive force. It doesn't mean though that it's Trump fault or that all cops are racist or that we should defund the police. But yet this narrative definitely exists. It should make any rational American question the logic behind those that are trying to make this happen.


Not to mention, Police do have Rubber Bullets or Bean Bag Rounds. Yet they never use that except for Crowd Control. 

Off-Topic - Speaking of Bean Bag Rounds - I love how only Law Enforcement and Military can have Non Lethal Rounds like that. If you use those type of Rounds on someone Breaking and Entering your Home, they can actually take YOU to Court for Injuries and Damages???????? How is that right?????


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Did he abolish a line of thought or just say that federal funding can't be spent on it? Fairly toothless really (the next guy could undo it really) but the sentiment is appreciated.
> 
> As for the matter at hand. I have read about it in various guises over the years (it seems to be one of the originators of the "power + prejudice = racism" which you might have then heard phrased as "black people can't be racist". Complete and utter nonsense if you ask me. Can local or institutional power be aggravating factors in things? Absolutely but they are not the sole ones.
> 
> That is my usual video of choice as it mirrors my thoughts there.




Socialists believe in a twisted and perversion of the real definition of racism. I'm glad you agree that anyone can be racist.



> As far as the US being a racist country. Not seeing it in decades at this point. It has a problem with poverty which in may disproportionately affect those of varying melanin levels (give or take oriental types) but that is a different matter. Or if you prefer if you got in a magic ship, found every KKK member and those that thought like one, executed them on the spot then a) the funeral industry would likely get a few thousand extra bodies but likely less than this virus lark has seen and b) would not have solved the issue.



I'm not going to say racism isn't an issue, but you'd think in a country that is full of evil white people that control everything you wouldn't see dark skinned business owners, dark skinned politicians or a damned black president. You'd figure the party of critical thinking would you know, like, critically think?



> On the political parties front then vis a vis slavery, jim crow and whatever else it has been so long that it is more or less pointless. Or if you prefer would those of the era recognise today's takes (even their own) as good? If so you don't really get to look that far back and line it up with today's efforts, and that works in both directions (the same thing that allows you to note that you were not alive to own any and thus carry no blame/guilt also cuts the other way). If you are interested in the history (getting right into the weeds at times, though never anything other than eye opening if you have only suffered the surface level teaching and sanitised nonsense) then I reckon Thomas Sowell does an absolutely fantastic line in it if you have a few hours spare (I can listen to him at double speed but have spent a while doing most things at such a speed, he is clear enough though).



I agree the Jim Crowe laws were a long time ago, but you have to understand that the Civil War we fought against the Democrats to free the slaves and the global slavery trade was even before that were also a long time ago. Actually they happened much longer than the Jim Crowe laws, but you don't see that stopping the Left from bringing it up. If they are going to bring up something from that was happening before 1865 A.D. I find it just fine for me to bring up something from that was enforced until 1965 A.D..



> I knew quite a bit of it already (moral philosophy of the time is something I have a passing interest in, or at least crops up in things I do but we will skip the photos of my book collection right now) but was still eye opening in so many ways. Did not feel like a long time listening to it at all. Can only imagine what it would be like if you had only turned up to history lessons in school and passed the exams. Would have liked to have heard more about China's takes on the matter, and the New Zealand stuff skimmed over is fascinating if you ever go looking at depth in it, but OK.



Learning History is a great way to know what works and what doesn't work. Censoring history, deleting it or rewriting it does no body any good. If you can watch a R rated movie you can handle the raw deal when it comes to what took place. I know you may not agree with History and how things played out, but you're doomed to repeat the same mistakes if you don't learn about what has been tried and what has failed. Prime examples are socialism, the results of the Liberal policies in big Democrat run cities and slavery, which actually still exists today.



xaxa said:


> Look at the join date of this account (Sep 10, 2020), and look at their post history which out of 41 messages, only 1 is non-political.
> 
> I have no reason to believe this is a genuine person looking for conversation but rather a political tool of some sort looking to stir up controversy.  I make no claims as to what entity this person would potentially be working for or whether or not I side with what has been said by anyone in this thread, but this is not the kind of user that belongs here.
> 
> Typical that we would get bots and trolls around election season.



I'm honored that you took the time to look up my post history, but I'm not some political tool. I'm a real person that simply wanted to join the Political discussion. I'm not sure if you've noticed, but controversy is one of the main bits of these sorts of discussions, so I'm not sure why that would be a bad thing? It would also be damned cool if I got paid $50.00 for each of my insightful posts, but I'm at a net loss and I'm not employed to post and have to pay my own Internet hosting. Regardless, I am a video gaming, emulator and modding fan and frankly will post what I want, when I want and how I want. I don't need your permission to do so.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Smoker1 said:


> Not to mention, Police do have Rubber Bullets or Bean Bag Rounds. Yet they never use that except for Crowd Control.
> 
> Off-Topic - Speaking of Bean Bag Rounds - I love how only Law Enforcement and Military can have Non Lethal Rounds like that. If you use those type of Rounds on someone Breaking and Entering your Home, they can actually take YOU to Court for Injuries and Damages???????? How is that right?????



In some States you'd get in less legal trouble if you actually just killed the intruder, but you're correct. In dumb Liberal run places you can actually get sued or arrested if someone breaks into your home when you aren't even home and then hurts themselves why they are stealing your property. It makes no sense, but the Left doesn't operate on logic half of the time so .....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Conservatives don't share negative views about Mexicans. Most Mexicans and/or Latinos are very hard working and have great family values. Their food is pretty damned good too. Conservatives share negative views on anyone that would illegally sneak into our country and then either commit more crimes or sit on their ass and collect benefits. I'm not sure why the Left have such a problem differentiating between honest hard working citizens and criminal scum.



now one issue
why is it that they come here illegally in the first place?
before we answer it, we need to take a step and ask what would it mean to be in the states illegally.
See the issue is that assuming that the ones coming illegally are as the president has stated "rapists, looters, shooters"
wouldn't that immediately put them on the map? The opposite of what they want since, I'd imagine getting deported is not a goal, and  eventually someone is going to pop the question if they are legally here while checking the background of the person if they were to be arrested.
So. I'd imagine they do the quite opposite, it defies logic. In other words, I highly doubt they come here with malicious intent.
Okay, so we now have that answer about what would it mean. Now we ask why again.
Now if we go to your conclusion that they are hogging free benefits. that wouldn't make sense either social security cards ids, and birth certificate are commonly used in conjunction with each other. So it's not exactly easy to fake a person. And even if they some how manage identify theft. They wouldn't be able to update said information as quickly on, you would be caught.
So okay, if it's not benefits then since obtaining them would be insanely hard without proper papers, what reason?
Well, let's take into consideration what is happening down there.
Gang violence and lots of it.
Okay that would be a good reason to come to the states, to flee that chaos. But again why illegally...
To this I'll finally answer it.
Because most conservative administrations have made it harder to come here as a legal citizen.
And it don't mean "okay we ramped the test"
I mean the path to citizenship is harder than it should be, and we already know that the amount of time it can take is farrrrr too long to other countries.Speaking of waiting times and other issues.
Okay then, then why not asylum...
Oh wait. right, President was making it harder to get Asylum
Then they just turn back to their nightmare right?
If you said no, I think you just understood their logic.
They don't come here illegally because they want to, they do it because out of a lack of choice. either suffer and or die by gangs. Or try to reach the states, by whatever means necessary.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If they are going to bring up something from that was happening before 1865 A.D. I find it just fine for me to bring up something from that was enforced until 1965 A.D..


You would allow others to dictate the terms and tempo of a debate with them?


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> now one issue
> why is it that they come here illegally in the first place?
> before we answer it, we need to take a step and ask what would it mean to be in the states illegally.
> See the issue is that assuming that the ones coming illegally are as the president has stated "rapists, looters, shooters"
> ...



Though, by nature most people who enter our country illegally know damn well they are breaking the law and only request asylum as a last ditch effort if they get caught. If they wanted to claim asylum they can go to a border crossing and do so. Of course not all illegal aliens are rapists or whatever Trump said, but a lot of them are criminals and with no way to check what they're up to they are free to commit as many crimes as they can until they are caught. There's a legal way to enter the USA and that's how you should enter. Illegal immigration also isn't something I created this thread to discuss and I believe there's rules about staying on topic?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> You would allow others to dictate the terms and tempo of a debate with them?



That's neither here nor there. If people are crying "that's old it happened 55 years ago so it doesn't count", but then bring up something that happened 155 years ago then why would I take them seriously? It's the same thing as spending years complaining about old white rich men while they want to implement a system of government created by an old rich white men by voting for an old rich white man. I'm not going to take the word of someone that openly supports such apparent double standards with much validity.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Let's just have open borders and let drugs flow through the country like never before. That's what Dems want.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> In some States you'd get in less legal trouble if you actually just killed the intruder, but you're correct. In dumb Liberal run places you can actually get sued or arrested if someone breaks into your home when you aren't even home and then hurts themselves why they are stealing your property. It makes no sense, but the Left doesn't operate on logic half of the time so .....



Which states are these?  (I assume by your phrase that "you can actually get sued if someone breaks into your home" that you mean they can be successful and win said lawsuit, because no matter what state you live in, you can sue over anything, whether or not you'll win is another question entirely).


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Though, by nature most people who enter our country illegally know damn well they are breaking the law and only request asylum as a last ditch effort if they get caught. If they wanted to claim asylum they can go to a border crossing and do so. Of course not all illegal aliens are rapists or whatever Trump said, but a lot of them are criminals and with no way to check what they're up to they are free to commit as many crimes as they can until they are caught. There's a legal way to enter the USA and that's how you should enter. Illegal immigration also isn't something I created this thread to discuss and I believe there's rules about staying on topic?


And what if they did ask and got rejected? As I already stated, the president made it harder for no good reason.
Are you going to tell me that they should just walk away and go back?
Is that correct?
Problem with processes is that they can flawed, and or skewed to effect certain types of people. (as I already stated, systematic racism does exist)
For example of a process that is flawed (not racist, but just flawed), I'm currently in a situation where I am struggling to get a bank account. I need to prove that where I live, is well, where I live.
Would be simple other wise right?
Well, if you were to get a real id. in one state. but never open a bank account, until you move to another state, without being on a  new lease.
Even if you have all the proof needed such as a birth certificate and social security number and even that real id.
You can't open a bank account since you can't prove you live there.
So what are my means to get fix this?
Well, to get an id where I live, I need to use a lease or bank statement.
And to get a bank account, I need an...  updated id...
The problem relies on the other problem, chicken egg issue. In most situations this wouldn't be a issue, and it's a good process to prevent fraud.
However, hopefully you just realized that processes can have unforeseen consequences.
However now imagine a man who's never met you, making the process to get into another country all the harder for no good reason, even if your asking for asylum and not citizenship.
poor People don't break laws because they want to. (most people crossing are likely on the poverty line or near it)
poor People break laws because they aren't given a choice, or their hand has been forced.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Which states are these?  (I assume by your phrase that "you can actually get sued if someone breaks into your home" that you mean they can be successful and win said lawsuit, because no matter what state you live in, you can sue over anything, whether or not you'll win is another question entirely).


It all depends on their Lawyer, apparently. Question I would ask is - What "Right" did he have to Break In?????????


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 23, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> And what if they did ask and got rejected? As I already stated, the president made it harder for no good reason.
> Are you going to tell me that they should just walk away and go back?
> Is that correct?
> Problem with processes is that they can flawed, and or skewed to effect certain types of people. (as I already stated, systematic racism does exist)
> ...



Asylum was created to help out people in certain dire situations, not because they're poor and live in a crappy place. I'm sorry they are poor and don't have the opportunities we share, but they are other people from other countries. Their situation was caused by their leadership. I'm in the USA are I'm not responsible for what happens in other countries. That's globalist thinking. If simply living in a shitty place was grounds for asylum then we'd have half of Chicago's citizens qualify. The reason Trump tightened the requirements is because just like I outlined people were abusing it. The people sneaking into the USA never intended to claim asylum, it's only used as a way to deal with being caught. If they planned on doing it the right way they'd do it the right way.

Again, I really don't want to have this thread filled with illegal alien posts. It's supposed to be regarding Critical Race Theory and being turned down for immigration isn't based on your skin color. An illegal alien could be from anywhere and have any skin color. As for your ID issue, if you're ever stuck where you're in dire need of a ID you'll find if you don't have the proper main documentation there alternative and legal means to obtain them. Of course, these methods aren't advertised, but if you show up to get an ID and refuse to take "NO" as an answer are are polite about it you'll probably be given more options then they claim to offer. I've been there, done that.

Though, this Critical Race Theory isn't targeted at illegal immigrants. I know it blames white people for the situation poor migrants find themselves in, but that's the thing. It's not my fault that some "people of color" have it bad. I could see teaching people that slavery is bad, and we did and still do that, but to claim that white people are inherently racist and we need to pay reparations for something that had nothing to do with us is pretty messed up. I'm glad Trump identified this racist theory and got rid of it in government operations. We don't need more things dividing us. Obama flared the rare wars and the fires haven't' settled down since. This would have just been more fuel to the fire.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> Which states are these?  (I assume by your phrase that "you can actually get sued if someone breaks into your home" that you mean they can be successful and win said lawsuit, because no matter what state you live in, you can sue over anything, whether or not you'll win is another question entirely).



I'm not sure nor am I even able to recall the names of liability laws that protect people who get hurt on your property. The laws basically guarantee you're responsible for them regardless of why they're on your property even if you're not home. I know you can try to sue someone for anything your heart desires, but these sorts of laws specifically allows you to be sued and because of the laws you'll usually lose. I'm sorry, but I haven't read up on the subject for many years so that's the best you'll get from me. If you're really interested feel free to ask around. I'm sure there are others that have heard about the subject.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Asylum was created to help out people in certain dire situations, not because they're poor and live in a crappy place. I'm sorry they are poor and don't have the opportunities we share, but they are other people from other countries. Their situation was caused by their leadership. I'm in the USA are I'm not responsible for what happens in other countries. That's globalist thinking. If simply living in a shitty place was grounds for asylum then we'd have half of Chicago's citizens qualify. The reason Trump tightened the requirements is because just like I outlined people were abusing it. The people sneaking into the USA never intended to claim asylum, it's only used as a way to deal with being caught. If they planned on doing it the right way they'd do it the right way.


Holy, mother of crap.
See this is you being Xenophobic. This is the nonsense I don't get.
The double standard.
I just stated that the president was making it harder. And I pointed out that there was gang violence. and those that were fleeing were getting away from that.
And I also pointed they likely asked for asylum, and got denied. Hell, I could even argue your being classist with your response, but beyond the point.
I would consider gang violence as a dire situation, especially if idk, it means life or death. But instead it just means they are poor to you?
I'm pretty sure that this speaks a whole lot more on you than anything else.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I'm not sure nor am I even able to recall the names of liability laws that protect people who get hurt on your property. The laws basically guarantee you're responsible for them regardless of why they're on your property even if you're not home. I know you can try to sue someone for anything your heart desires, but these sorts of laws specifically allows you to be sued and because of the laws you'll usually lose. I'm sorry, but I haven't read up on the subject for many years so that's the best you'll get from me. If you're really interested feel free to ask around. I'm sure there are others that have heard about the subject.



No offense, but if you can't really back up your claims with facts and figures, you really shouldn't be parading them around as facts, or at least make it clear that you believe such laws are that way in some states, though you recognize you can't readily backup those claims.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> white people





gregory-samba said:


> people of color



People aren't discussing race, but rather skin colors. This is why I find race discussions pointless as folks use these vague terms and it gets nowhere.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> No offense, but if you can't really back up your claims with facts and figures, you really shouldn't be parading them around as facts, or at least make it clear that you believe such laws are that way in some states, though you recognize you can't readily backup those claims.



None taken. I can't say specifically why the sun is orange in color, but I know it's orange in color. I can't say specifically how a calculator adds numbers, but I know it can add numbers... Get my drift?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> None taken. I can't say specifically why the sun is orange in color, but I know it's orange in color. I can't say specifically how a calculator adds numbers, but I know it can add numbers... Get my drift?


Eh, I don't feel comfortable taking these thoughts as simple facts like I can recognize the sky is blue, just because someone I don't know on the internet is saying it is so.  It is not as blatantly evident as that.  And you're right, you don't have to backup or defend your points of view, but the more you do, the more credible your side of the argument looks.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Eh, I don't feel comfortable taking these thoughts as simple facts like I can recognize the sky is blue, just because someone I don't know on the internet is saying it is so.  It is not as blatantly evident as that.  And you're right, you don't have to backup or defend your points of view, but the more you do, the more credible your side of the argument looks.



Some years ago there were stories in the local papers about other states that I didn't live in and how their absurd liability laws were leading to situations where criminals were making bank suing people if they got hurt in the process of a crime on that persons property. It was printed in paper newspapers and talked about a lot in my family. I was quite young, so the laws may have changed and there wasn't an Internet back then either. You can't find everything on the Internet either. I run into that problem often.

However, a 30 second search turned up these. They seem to give an general overview, but not per state laws.

https://www.alllaw.com/articles/nol...operty-owner-liable-trespassers-injuries.html
https://injury.findlaw.com/accident-injury-law/premises-liability-who-is-responsible.html

I still have family that might remember the various lawsuits taking place back in the day. If I remember the next time I'm at a gathering I'll ask around.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Some years ago there were stories in the local papers about other states that I didn't live in and how their absurd liability laws were leading to situations where criminals were making bank suing people if they got hurt in the process of a crime on that persons property. It was printed in paper newspapers and talked about a lot in my family. I was quite young, so the laws may have changed and there wasn't an Internet back then either. You can't find everything on the Internet either. I run into that problem often.
> 
> However, a 30 second search turned up these. They seem to give an general overview, but not per state laws.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's not really talking about state by state laws in this regard at all, in fact it just seems like a general overview of how a lawyer might approach the subject no matter what state it occurred in, and knowing this country, I bet it's been taken to court at least once in every state, whether it has ever won remains to be seen though.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 24, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I just can not wait till he is out of Office. But you know, if the Votes are against him, he is going to cry and moan like a little bitch saying the Numbers are wrong, he wants a Re-Count (Florida. LOL).
> But Biden is not any better. A few of the ones he wants to put in Office would try their best to get rid of the 2nd Amendment. The People have the Right to be able to Defend themselves AND help Defend this Country from Enemies, Foreign and Domestic!



He already said that he is not going to transfer powers peacefully if he loses and is going to fight it all the way to the supreme court. (just in time to rush in a lifetime partisan sycophant to replace RBG before the election)  He also said at a rally that if Biden wins then the election will be "stolen", completely ruling out the possibly that Biden just may have had more votes that him. Remember, demigods in the public eye are flawless and never lose.

The Trump Administration is apparently mulling ways to bypass the election results.  There's talk of red states with current red legislatures appointing electors themselves instead of popular vote. Unfortunately, there is nothing in the constitution that dictates electoral college electors have to be decided by popular vote...it's just been tradition that hasn't really been challenged.  The idea has come up a few times in the past before in our history though.  With the sediment of vOtEr fRauD, red states could potentially challenge the legitimacy of their electors vote if they cast a vote that's not in favor of their fascist leader


----------



## mikefor20 (Sep 24, 2020)

You are all on glue! WTF? Why must everyone politicize everything? You all know right from wrong. The Democrats aren't responsible for the actions of morons! Neither are the Republicans.  Blanket statements. Generalizations. Blaming Trump for the KKK and blaming Biden for BLM is liker blaming God for making you murder your neighbor!  God didn't do it, you did! Biden didn't burn down any houses (that we know of) Trump didn't string up any nooses! (That we know of).  Truth is, you are all to blame! All of you! The only reason people elect people like Trump is to get things done. Do my dirty work. Then there's remorse for electing a greedy fascist devil so they elect Someone like Biden the punk ass feminized do nothing butt puppet corpse so the rest of the world stops hating us. It's called having your cake and eating it too. WE NEED EACH OTHER AND WE ARE ALL TO BLAME. How else can we rule the would and still claim to be humanitarians?  If an collective body of people in America, or anywhere else, had half a brain/soul then this shit would stop. But they don't, so this will never end. You are all diseased. It's the human condition.

Lefties, grow up. You have too much freedom already and you can't handle it. Abolishing the rules will backfire as it always does. You can't spend you way out of everything. Stop trying to save the world when your home is crumbling. Put our people first and save our country.

Righties, grow up. You have too much money already and you can't handle it. Didn't you mommy teach you how to share? We are all in this together here. Be nice. Share some of that mountain of money. People aren't just tools for you to manipulate and enslave. Put our people first and save our country.

Both sides will preach that they are putting the people first.  They are stupid. I can't point my finger at any one of us. Nobody agrees with any candidate 100%.  It's always a Giant Douche VS the Turd Sandwich. Just because FogotWho is a moron doesn't mean he supports everything his party does.  I can only assume he has some kind of good intentions.  Scared people love guns and beg for someone to protect them.  No surprise. Glad they want the police to do it rather do it himself.  Just because it's your right doesn't mean you should be armed. Paranoia like that and firearms are a lethal combo.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> He already said that he is not going to transfer powers peacefully if he loses and is going to fight it all the way to the supreme court. (just in time to rush in a lifetime partisan sycophant to replace RBG before the election)  He also said at a rally that if Biden wins then the election will be "stolen", completely ruling out the possibly that Biden just may have had more votes that him. Remember, demigods in the public eye are flawless and never lose.
> 
> The Trump Administration is apparently mulling ways to bypass the election results.  There's talk of red states with current red legislatures appointing electors themselves instead of popular vote. Unfortunately, there is nothing in the constitution that dictates electoral college electors have to be decided by popular vote...it's just been tradition that hasn't really been challenged.  The idea has come up a few times in the past before in our history though.  With the sediment of vOtEr fRauD, red states could potentially challenge the legitimacy of their electors vote if they cast a vote that's not in favor of their fascist leader



I really hope if the Democrats aren't caught with some massive voter fraud scheme and Trump loses a fair election that he steps down. There's also talk from Biden's side that he's already hired lawyers to contest the election if he loses, *simply for losing*. So there's that too. Do you have a source for Trump saying he won't go gracefully if he loses a legally run election? If you're sourcing part of a statement/speech please include the entirety of it. I don't like when things are taken out of context, simple statements mixed together from paragraphs of speech and/or meaning implied when there was none.

The fun part though is if Biden wins is his impeachment. Now that it's customary to impeach a President because you don't like the election results regardless of any wrong doing  We definitely need to gear up on getting him impeached and start the process asap!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I really hope if the Democrats aren't caught with some massive voter fraud scheme and Trump loses a fair election that he steps down. There's also talk from Biden's side that he's already hired lawyers to contest the election if he loses, *simply for losing*. So there's that too. Do you have a source for Trump saying he won't go gracefully if he loses a legally run election? If you're sourcing part of a statement/speech please include the entirety of it. I don't like when things are taken out of context, simple statements mixed together from paragraphs of speech and/or meaning implied when there was none.
> 
> The fun part though is if Biden wins is his impeachment. Now that it's customary to impeach a President because you don't like the election results regardless of any wrong doing  We definitely need to gear up on getting him impeached and start the process asap!


Oh you want evidence for that?
okay.
Starting off with him saying he wants a third term because he thinks he deserves it
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...otiate-third-term-because-hes-entitled-to-it/
Second is the fact that he was targeting mail in ballots, which go through the same verification as absentee. And he never said he would accept the election results. Only speaking of a fake reality that the only way he would lose, is if the election is rigged. I don't think I need to state how much people rather have Biden over Trump.
And when I say that regarding mail in votes. He put Louis de joy, who wasn't only a massive money donor to the trump campaign, but has financial interest in mail services like fedex.
And he didn't do this earlier, he did it when he noticed his numbers were going down.
And MANY people, even people within certain departments of this administration have fears that Trump will not leave office peacefully primarily due to everything the president has tried to pull this election year. Hell, even Michel Cohen, his old lawyer said Trump would not leave office.


----------



## Seliph (Sep 24, 2020)

Critical Race Theory is dope. It should absolutely be taught in schools.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Sep 24, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Critical Race Theory is dope. It should absolutely be taught in schools.


Already is in colleges and universities. Here's hoping Trump will add these institutions to the executive order and revoke government funding if they don't comply.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2020)

Theory aside...

I find it funny that "socialism" is bad because of government power and control, but this is somehow fine.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Oh you want evidence for that?
> okay.
> Starting off with him saying he wants a third term because he thinks he deserves it
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...otiate-third-term-because-hes-entitled-to-it/
> ...



I looked into the issue. Trump made some comments in a press conference regarding mail in ballots and the fact he'd challenge the results in there was massive fraud. Once again the Democrats are full of shit regarding implying meaning when it's not what Trump said or meant. It's simply what the Democrats implied he meant. Same old game, another day ...



Gamemaster1379 said:


> Already is in colleges and universities. Here's hoping Trump will add these institutions to the executive order and revoke government funding if they don't comply.



The executive order includes language that anyone that does business with or takes money from the Federal Government can't teach it or they lose that opportunity and/or funding. Every college I've ever heard of takes Federal Student Loans, meaning every single college will have to stop teaching this garbage or lose funding.



KingVamp said:


> Theory aside...
> 
> I find it funny that "socialism" is bad because of government power and control, but this is somehow fine.



There's a stark difference between a few new laws and complete socialism, especially when the purpose of this executive order is to eradicate racism against White people.


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2020)

edit wrong thread - message deleted


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I looked into the issue. Trump made some comments in a press conference regarding mail in ballots and the fact he'd challenge the results in there was massive fraud. Once again the Democrats are full of shit regarding implying meaning when it's not what Trump said or meant. It's simply what the Democrats implied he meant. Same old game, another day ....


Yesterday when the president was asked if he would have a peaceful transition of power.
He didn't answer it.
Second off I already explained to you it's difficult to commit fraud. The burden of proof is significantly higher regarding mail in ballots. Higher than normal voting.
And not only that but the cases for fraud the last election cycles, where not 3% not 2 %
three to seven cases. All of which was caught.
This year a republican was going into people's mailboxes and changing their ballots with a marker.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ion-fraud-altered-ballot-requests/5412010002/
But guess what he was caught.
It could be a testament that committing fraud will likely get caught.
Which is a good thing right?


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I looked into the issue. Trump made some comments in a press conference regarding mail in ballots and the fact he'd challenge the results in there was massive fraud. Once again the Democrats are full of shit regarding implying meaning when it's not what Trump said or meant. It's simply what the Democrats implied he meant. Same old game, another day ...


Your evidence is 'I've looked into the issue and found that all people of a political fraction are full of shit'?

With an added 'dont worry' and no source given?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I looked into the issue. Trump made some comments in a press conference regarding mail in ballots and the fact he'd challenge the results in there was massive fraud. Once again the Democrats are full of shit regarding implying meaning when it's not what Trump said or meant. It's simply what the Democrats implied he meant. Same old game, another day ...
> .


There is another issue of trying to have fraudulent mail in ballots. Effort.
In order to tip a election, the amount of effort required is 1 to 1. Aka, if you want to fake 10,000 votes. your going to need to create 10,000 fake ballots and somehow have every single one, with unique information that only those people would know. And even then, can be checked by signature.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 24, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Really? Not that I doubt you, first time I heard this though, any source you could provide? or name of the event


Here you have, friend.
https://www.history.com/news/californias-little-known-genocide


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Here you have, friend.
> https://www.history.com/news/californias-little-known-genocide


thank you


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Yesterday when the president was asked if he would have a peaceful transition of power.
> He didn't answer it.
> Second off I already explained to you it's difficult to commit fraud. The burden of proof is significantly higher regarding mail in ballots. Higher than normal voting.
> And not only that but the cases for fraud the last election cycles, where not 3% not 2 %
> ...





monkeyman4412 said:


> There is another issue of trying to have fraudulent mail in ballots. Effort.
> In order to tip a election, the amount of effort required is 1 to 1. Aka, if you want to fake 10,000 votes. your going to need to create 10,000 fake ballots and somehow have every single one, with unique information that only those people would know. And even then, can be checked by signature.



Let me ask you a couple of questions.

(1) Even if you think it's impossible, what if Trump won the election and then afterwards we found out that he cheated using forged or fake ballots and by making ballots of people who voted for Biden vanish? In this unlikely situation what would you do?

(2) Now let me ask you something. What if Biden won, but then Trump refused to accept the results and contested the election just because he lost.

After you've answered those two questions you might want to realize that #1 is what Trump might face and #2 is what Biden formed a group of lawyers already to do.


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> (1) Even if you think it's impossible, what if Trump won the election and then afterwards we found out that he cheated using forged or fake ballots and by making ballots of people who voted for Biden vanish? In this unlikely situation what would you do?


Yeah, what if. That would be a reason to dismantle democracy, right?

Just dont recognize that you've lost, until you are 'sufficiently convinced'.

Its not like as if we've never seen that in the case of Bushs brother in florida, right? (Voter registration lists controversy).

src: https://www.rollingstone.com/politi...r-suppression-to-a-brazen-new-extreme-184830/


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

notimp said:


> Your evidence is 'I've looked into the issue and found that all people of a political fraction are full of shit'?
> 
> With an added 'dont worry' and no source given?



Pretty much spot on. Trump in a speech was talking about a certain situation, one where there's massive voter fraud and he needs to contest the election. That's all what was said and that's exactly what I'd want both Trump or Biden to do if they could prove the other opponent cheated. You do want a fair election, don't you?

Now onto the Liberals tactics. Yes, if you buy into the bullshit ABC and NBC news are running right now you'll notice they took what Trump said out of content and then implied he said something else and then wrote entire stories about what they implied he meant using bits and pieces of what he actually said.

So yes, they are full of shit. They basically fabricated the stories they are running.

(You'll notice Mitch didn't mention anyone by name, which is probably because Trump is saying he'll contest it over cheating and Biden is saying he'll contest it just because he lost).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Yeah, what if. That would be a reason to dismantle democracy, right?
> 
> Just dont recognize that you've lost, until you are 'sufficiently convinced'.
> 
> Its not like as if we've never seen that in the case of Bushs brother in florida, right? (Voter registration lists controversy).



No one said anything about dismantling anything. If Trump won by cheating I wouldn't want him being the President again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

**********************************************************************************************************************

It's pretty funny that people are all about bashing Trump for the lie claiming he's going to contest the election no matter what when a few weeks ago Biden formed a group of lawyers to contest the election for simply losing, regardless of reason. Just saying ....

(Though, might this subject best be discussed in ...
*
[POLL] 2020 U.S. Presidential Election*
https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-2020-u-s-presidential-election.571721/)

???


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Let me ask you a couple of questions.
> 
> (1) Even if you think it's impossible, what if Trump won the election and then afterwards we found out that he cheated using forged or fake ballots and by making ballots of people who voted for Biden vanish? In this unlikely situation what would you do?
> 
> ...


1. Trump doesn't need to fake ballots. He needs them removed or slowed to the point they miss the date. That is why he placed Dejoy. Dejoy was caught however.
What I would do is leave the country. At that point, my faith in this democracy is completely gone. I'm already situated to leave, like, only a couple of miles away from the Canadian border . I'm not sticking around for his fascist ass. There is not much I would be able to do, it would just be proof that thee system is completely dead.
2. Well, I don't need to guess on that one. His campaign advisor admitted  that they are coming up with a contingency plan to keeping him in office. And it involves the electoral collage. Essentially, after the election results and if they aren't favorable to him, he's going to claim it's voter fraud. And then install "loyal electors in battle ground states where Republicans hold legislative majority" to override voters. and have a second vote. Resulting in those battle ground states switching to red, against the public's interest. Worst part?
Technically legal.
https://www.rawstory.com/2020/09/tr...lection-results-and-keep-him-in-power-report/


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> There's a stark difference between a few new laws and complete socialism, especially when the purpose of this executive order is to eradicate racism against White people.


So, how do you determine people that want a few new laws from people that actually want socialism?  

On a different note, what does identity politics means to you?


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> No one said anything about dismantling anything. If Trump won by cheating I wouldn't want him being the President again.


Thats all this question inherently is about.

Democracy is pretty much just a system that allows for 'smooth' transition of power, so your needs to get into civil wars gets diminished. Which makes the political landscape much more stable and everybody wins.

This includes 'recognizing a win of your opponent' even if stuff is still 'in flux' (investigation on voting fraud, f.e.) - because after a while you postpone 'personal, or fractional (dems, or reps)' interests, in recognition of 'national interest'.

Meaning, if you take too much time there - people start questioning democracy, and nobody wants that, right, right?

Well, Trump currently plays with the notion, that he might.


The issue here actually is, that in some cases you cant wait until an independent body has investigated a claim fully (because that could take, a year or more). But you still f.e. resign your claim, because you know, that the outcome could be made public knowledge and help your side win the next election.

So no 'justice' but, 'structurally not so bad either'.

Thats what this entire question is about. Thats why reporters are asking it at least once every week now.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> So, how do you determine people that want a few new laws from people that actually want socialism?
> 
> On a different note, what does identity politics means to you?



It used to be hard to identify the socialists, because they lied and claimed they weren't socialists. It's pretty easy now a days because the ones that used to lie openly admit they are socialists now.

I'd answer your second question, but it's off topic to this discussion and my response would probably get my post deleted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Thats all this question inherently is about.
> 
> Democracy is pretty much just a system that allows for 'smooth' transition of power, so your needs to get into civil wars gets diminished. Which makes the political landscape much more stable and everybody wins.
> 
> ...



I believe there will be a smooth transition to power. Both sides have over a month to deal with cheating or anything that may come up in the courts. If Trump loses fair and square I would not support him trying to become some dictator and if Biden loses fair and square I'd expect him to concede. If either of them simply outright refuse to concede by January 20th there's going to be rioting that'll make these nonsensual race protests look like a minuscule dot.


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I believe there will be a smooth transition to power. Both sides have over a month to deal with cheating or anything that may come up in the courts.


Thats the thing, in the Bush/Gore election case recounts could be finished in that time, but not a fully fledged investigation on incongruencies with voter registration lists.

So there comes the point, where you as a candidate are faced with a decision if you still want to bank on your chance to win, once all of this is cleared up, and in the meantime, communicate that to your 'fans' who might, just might, flock to the streets with semiautomatic rifles "in your defense", as they've done in the past, .... and then - you wait. For more than a month.

While the entire country has a wtf is this, what happened to democracy, there are armed paramilitaries on the streets, moment.. 

Which is why contingencies on 'resigning your claim' are questioned before this happens - by press. And custom is that you say 'yeah, yeah, I honor the tradition'.  Not - well I have these paramilitary units, that would act in my interest if push comes to shove, .... 

If its a clear win for either side, none of this will become an issue. But it doesnt look like that currently.

I personally also doubt, that Trump will be advised to 'go that far' if it comes to that decision point. But he plays with the notion. Purposefully 'misunderstanding' the nature of that question.

Next step could be implementation of autocratic rule. You are playing with "rituals" of democracy here.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

notimp said:


> Thats the thing, in the Bush/Gore election case recounts could be finished in that time, but not a fully fledged investigation on voter registration lists.
> 
> So there comes the point, where you as a candidate are faced with a decision if you still want to bank on your chance to win, once all of this is cleared up, and in meantime, communicate that to your 'fans' who might, just might, flock to the streets with semiautomatic rifles, as they've done in the past, .... and then - you wait. For more than a month.
> 
> ...



I honestly think people are blowing the issue out of proportion. We've never had a President not transfer over power after they lost an election. I'd say the dishonest stories running on Liberal news media sites aren't helping the problem, but their point is to post fake news to rile up their base. It's just sad there base is too stupid to do their own research to look at exactly what Trump said and why he said it. To them reading a single news article is somehow the de-facto way to find out the truth. They're pretty gullible.


----------



## notimp (Sep 24, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> I honestly think people are blowing the issue out of proportion.


I think so too. But it all depends on outcome. And for the purpose of not having your entire society 'guess' until that point, you have those rituals.

Which Trump didnt honor. In my opinion this is just 'trolling' ('anti system bravado') - but the notion that you are supposed to guess, up until its happening, ... is - uniquely Trump.


----------



## xaxa (Sep 24, 2020)

_(1) Even if you think it's impossible, what if Trump won the election and then afterwards we found out that he cheated using forged or fake ballots and by making ballots of people who voted for Biden vanish? In this unlikely situation what would you do?_

If you bring up an improbable situation, you will end up with improbable reactions. This is a dumb premise, and you might as well argue over superhero or primed athlete matchups.

_(2) Now let me ask you something. What if Biden won, but then Trump refused to accept the results and contested the election just because he lost._
You solicit a vote recount.  This is merely a formality though because the real election won't be until December when the Electoral College goes to vote and in the event of some tie, the incumbent will also have the advantage.  I foresee a recount regardless of who wins.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 24, 2020)

xaxa said:


> _(1) Even if you think it's impossible, what if Trump won the election and then afterwards we found out that he cheated using forged or fake ballots and by making ballots of people who voted for Biden vanish? In this unlikely situation what would you do?_
> 
> If you bring up an improbable situation, you will end up with improbable reactions. This is a dumb premise, and you might as well argue over superhero or primed athlete matchups.
> 
> ...



The goal of my questioning was to make Trump seem like the bad guy. If you swap Trump's name for Biden's then you'll be in exact same situation that we're in now. So if you swap Trump for Biden you'll see how ridiculous the Left's take on this situation is.  I agree that if Biden won it's very unlikely Trump would be ever able to prove massive cheating and the second one is correct as there would be a recount regardless if it's Biden or Trump who won and that it's really left up to the members of the electoral college to vote for him based on what the popular vote reflected in their districts. Just go swap all instances in my questions of Trump with Biden and you'll see how ridiculous peoples thought processes are. It's like if Trump contests the vote then it's bad, but if Biden does it then that's good. You can see the double standards clearly regarding this matter.

The best thing you can do to ensure there's less chance of someone vanishing your ballot is to show up at a place that collects ballots on election day and turn yours in personally to a staff member. I'm not sure if the States that are doing mail in only voting will have such places though. If there is indeed massive voter fraud, like, if they find a bunch of illegal aliens voted in California that we get the valid votes counted and the rest thrown out. I don't want either Trump or Biden to be the President if either side massively cheated.


----------



## notimp (Sep 25, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The goal of my questioning was to make Trump seem like the bad guy. If you swap Trump's name for Biden's then you'll be in exact same situation that we're in now. So if you swap Trump for Biden you'll see how ridiculous the Left's take on this situation is.


Not at all.

Listen and learn a thing. So lets get back to our hypothetical situation where Trump refuses to resign his claim to victory and it has been more than a month.

Normally, in a democracy what would happen next is for people to organize protests eventually to increase public preasure, but in our hypothetical it is very likely that armed groups would tend to the streets to 'protect the chances of their president'.And then you really only are inches away from a civil war.

This potential series of events is unique to the political right movement under Trump, You have right wing groups announcing right now "I only wait for the shoot command from our president", getting busted by national agencies, so role reversal doesnt get you the theoretical equality in situation you are seeking, to ridicule the concern.

Messing with democratic rituals is dangerous and has an effect. You dont do it litely, and why you'd want to provoke eskalating the situation that way on part of the POTUS is another unanswered question, that is unique to this administration.

Furthermore, we are at the stages where trump resorted to eugenics in his speeches and congratulated his supporter on having the better genes. So we are inches away from a full blown fashist uprising. And the only thing that holds people in relative complacency is the understanding, that you are dealing with a maniacal personality type, that says things, without thinking them through.

But if you see all those things as strategy, it becomes really scary.

No role reversal possible. All of that is Trump.

This is ste status quo:
https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2020-53980128


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 25, 2020)

Trump simply pretending to be a good guy during election time. Nothing to see here.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Listen and learn a thing. So lets get back to our hypothetical situation where Trump refuses to resign his claim to victory and it has been more than a month.
> 
> ...



Little note. Fascism was created by the same group that created socialism so I'm not sure what it has to do with Trump or the right.

Your hypothetical outcome is no different than mine, but I highly doubt Trump will refuse to concede to a fair election. With mail in ballots and how behind the post office is we might have to wait a few days after the election to find out what the popular vote is meaning we may not get an answer of who the electoral college votes for a few days after the ballots are counted. If Trump does refuse to leave office "just because he lost" or Biden refuses to concede "just because he lost" there's going to be hell to pay.

I for one wouldn't support either situation, but we're simply discussing hypotheticals as what the Left is claiming Trump said and meant isn't what he said nor what he meant. They're getting their panties in a mess over fake news.

To clarify what he said and meant, during his press conference he stated that he'd challenge the results if there was widespread fraud. That's a normal reaction that I hope both sides would do if for some reason our election was infiltrated by domestic or foreign actors. If for some unlikely reason there is widespread fraud there's more than a month to sort the issue out before inauguration day and established methods to deal with contested elections.


----------



## notimp (Sep 25, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Little note. Fascism was created by the same group that created socialism so I'm not sure what it has to do with Trump or the right.


Absolutely not true, and I studied history for two two semester.
edit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_socialism

Also you have people with guns in the streets, paramilitary fractions that announce publically, they just wait for the shoot command from your president, a leader that resorts to eugenics (with entire stadiums applauding that), then following that up with a insult towards "the jews" in his speeches (source for all that is in the topic none of you has found the need to comment on yet, because this is gbatemp, where right wingers protect rightwingers from any facts), and he refuses to acknowledge rather important democratic rituals -

and people have already been killed in the streets.

What else do you need?

Him wearing a T-Shirt with "I'm with fashists" on it?


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> Absolutely not true, and I studied history for two two semester.
> edit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_socialism
> 
> Also you have people with guns in the streets, paramilitary fractions that announce publically, they just wait for the shoot command from your president, a leader that resorts to eugenics (with entire stadiums applauding that), then following that up with a insult towards "the jews" in his speeches (source for all that is in the topic none of you has found the need to comment on yet, because this is gbatemp, where right wingers protect rightwingers from any facts), and he refuses to acknowledge rather important democratic rituals -
> ...



Wikipedia's articles on both socialism and fascism are really, really, really biased. I dare you to *reject the status quo* and *expand your mind*.

*Difference Between Fascism And National Socialism*

Fascism and National Socialism are both systems of government. They are similar in several ways. Racism seems to be an issue that is common to both systems. So, for better understanding, we will be explaining the difference between both terms. I am sure you will understand better after reading the explanations.

*What is the difference between Fascism and National Socialism?*

People tend to confuse Fascism and National Socialism to mean the same thing. The confusion mostly comes from the fact that National Socialism comes from Fascism. However, they are not entirely the same. There is a difference between Fascism and National Socialism. One primary difference between Fascism and National Socialism lies in its roots. We can trace the origin of Fascism to Italy, while that of National Socialism to Germany.

https://www.thefreemanonline.org/difference-between-fascism-and-national-socialism/

*PragerU and Dinesh D’Souza Unearth the Leftist Roots of Fascism*

“...historians, most of whom are on the political left, had to erase [the father of fascism] from history in order to avoid confronting fascism’s actual beliefs,” says Dinesh D’Souza, bestselling author and filmmaker.

LOS ANGELES — Since the 1970s, nearly every Republican politician has been labeled a fascist by the left at some point in their career. The slur is often pointed directly at conservative presidents, including the current office-holder, President Trump. In PragerU’s newest video, “Is Fascism Right or Left?”, bestselling author and filmmaker, Dinesh D’Souza corrects the record by exposing fascism’s true beginnings as a left-wing ideology rooted in socialism.

https://www.prageru.com/press-relea...d'souza-unearth-the-leftist-roots-of-fascism/


----------



## notimp (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm not even reading that, taking a glance at the parts you made fat.
edit: And the source you used: https://www.motherjones.com/politic...als-conservative-prageru-video-dennis-prager/

You have lost all legitimization. You tried to manufacture a role reversal in here, to show 'just how silly' and overblown the accusations were.

Then you got countered in every point. Then you started to produce historical lies, and now you are the person that is explaining to us the most placative of political concepts?


Hey and nice going, to change your avatar, so he now has blood on his face. Or is it just paintball paint? Yesterday that side was still blue on your avatar.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> I'm not even reading that, taking a glance at the parts you made fat.



Oh well. There's also an informative video. Your loss.


----------



## notimp (Sep 25, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Oh well. There's also an informative video. Your loss.


Your lies.

Also all of this is off topic, backpaddling, sidetracking.

If I'd want to learn history, referencing your sources, something must have went horribly wrong. As stated in the article I posted, your source panders to people like you, has activist intention, and a political motivation, and usually leaves out parts they deem unfavorable.


So paintball enthusiast, or blood and honor fan? Which one is it? Why is your Mel Gibson avatar bloody all of a sudden?


----------



## notimp (Sep 25, 2020)

notimp said:


> I think so too. But it all depends on outcome. And for the purpose of not having your entire society 'guess' until that point, you have those rituals.
> 
> Which Trump didnt honor. In my opinion this is just 'trolling' ('anti system bravado') - but the notion that you are supposed to guess, up until its happening, ... is - uniquely Trump.


Turns out I was not cynical enough.


----------



## notimp (Sep 26, 2020)

Eric Trump lying into camera with mood music in the background, building his own 'election day army' to prevent 'them' to 'steal the election from his father':

While the campaign discusses strategies, of ignoring voting outcome and appointing delegates based on state emergency decisions.

1000 republican lawyers prepped to challenge the voting results on every level.



This will get ugly.


----------

